# changing format



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

The beekeeping club I'm in, is doing a website and I've been trying to post a map of our members that are interested in swarm collection wiith pins. 

The site doesn't support the maps I have, so need to change the format to jpg, gif or png.

Can anyone help me. The map I'd like to be able to put in the site so that it is open when they open our page, not have to click a link to go to another page

<iframe id="ifMap" width="100%" height="620" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" allowtransparency="true" src="http://mapalist.com/Public/pm.aspx?mapid=385340" ></iframe> 

All this computer stuff is over my head. If it can't be done I understand but figured if anyone could help me it would be here.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Speckledpup said:


> The beekeeping club I'm in, is doing a website and I've been trying to post a map of our members that are interested in swarm collection wiith pins.
> 
> The site doesn't support the maps I have, so need to change the format to jpg, gif or png.
> 
> ...


Just open the image with a photo editor then save it, or export it (depending on your editor), in the file type you want. There are lots of free photo editors that will work for you.

GIMP
GimpShop
IrfanView (Simple to use)
Paint.NET

Lots more.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I just opened your URL with javascript on and it looks fine.


----------

